# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Эвтаназия

## daddy's girl

*Они политики, мы люди... Но мы тоже имеем право это обсуждать!*

_пс мнение обосновать!_

я голосую за, так как за самоубийство посадить в принципе невозможно...    :Smile:   :?

----------


## margo078

конечно за

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

конечно против
Но проголосовал за воздержаться

----------


## Blackwinged

За. А почему за, уже обсуждалось в какой-то другой аналогичной теме.

----------


## daddy's girl

> За. А почему за, уже обсуждалось в какой-то другой аналогичной теме.


 Поиск эвтаназии не нашел!

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Воздержусь. Почему эту проблему обсуждает кто угодно: политики, церковь, правозащитники... кто нибудь спросил у тяжело больных людей: Хотят они жить? ведь только им решать нужна эфтаназия или нет. Как бы тут человек не разглагольствовал насчет: Зачем мучаться- лучше умереть! Не факт, что он, оказавшись на месте больного человека, захочет умереть и дело тут не только в инстинкте самосохранения.

----------


## blooddrakon

Каждый человек решает сам жить ему или нет, и каждый человек должен иметь право выбора. Эвтоназия должна быть легализованна и каждый будет себе выбирать судьбу. Насильно заставлять человека жить тоже не есть демократия.

----------


## Victim

У Металлики есть такая песня "One"... да и клип ещё. Там человек - солдат, вернулся с войны, подорвался на мине. У него нет рук, ног, зрения, слуха, осязания и обоняния. Он поёт про то, как хочет умереть...А в клипе телеграфирует азбукой Морзе, тряся головой:" kill me!" Я думаю любой на его месте захотел бы смерти. Так что я за.

----------


## fucka rolla

херня. если я завтра умру мне не нужно одобрение властей....да и церкви...ваще ничьи о *отмашки* не нужны . а если бы тот дяденька из клипа металики захотел, тоже бы это сделал.....просто боялся он сама себя убивать...а тут какой та левый чтоб пришел и все сам за него сделал....иш как устроился!!! у мя вон тож дядька есть знакомый, инвалид, калека.....дак взял и уксуса выпил.....смог же....
и почему кто та другой должен одобрить твою смерть, зафиксировать такое право, внести в список какой нить? люди специальные зачем нужны для этого.....? главно деловые такие!!!! из мира уйти все хотят, тока что б чистенькими, да? маладци!!! хорошо придуманно...
если самоубийца и слабый, то только в случае, когда другого о смерти просит.

----------


## Raz1el

Даеш эвтаназию для народа! голосовал "за" , ибо если бы я был каким нибудь паралитиком который срет под себя каждый день и за которым унизительно убираются какие то незнакомые тетки(тьфу тьфу тьфу, не дай бог) я бы уж лучше предпочел смерть!

----------


## fucka rolla

дык а зачем для того, чтобы умереть необходима чья-либо помощь и констотация права умереть? не знаю, как кому, а мне дак это право на хрен не нужно...без него разберусь...

----------


## blooddrakon

> дык а зачем для того, чтобы умереть необходима чья-либо помощь и констотация права умереть? не знаю, как кому, а мне дак это право на хрен не нужно...без него разберусь...


 А если скажем человек парализован, и не может двигаться вобще ? Тогда ему в любом случае нужна будет чья-то помощь....

----------


## Raz1el

> дык а зачем для того, чтобы умереть необходима чья-либо помощь и констотация права умереть? не знаю, как кому, а мне дак это право на хрен не нужно...без него разберусь...


 
а если вот например попал ты в аварию и все...паралич... не умер ведь ты, и сам убится не сможеш... нихрена  ты в таком состоянии не разбререшся   :Smile:

----------


## blooddrakon

> дык а зачем для того, чтобы умереть необходима чья-либо помощь и констотация права умереть? не знаю, как кому, а мне дак это право на хрен не нужно...без него разберусь...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> а если вот например попал ты в аварию и все...паралич... не умер ведь ты, и сам убится не сможеш... нихрена  ты в таком состоянии не разбререшся


 Так я про это уже говорил.... а в дополнение, как насчет состояния когда мозг уже умер, а тело еще живо ? Тогда-уж точно просто невозможно принять решение самому......

----------


## taggart

В случае некоторых заболеваний - ЗА. При желании больного конечно.
В формате "дохтор, жизнь де*ьмо", убейте меня" - против.

----------


## blooddrakon

> В случае некоторых заболеваний - ЗА. При желании больного конечно.
> В формате "дохтор, жизнь де*ьмо", убейте меня" - против.


 Так эвтаназия, это фактически и есть воля смертельно-больного человека, а про обычных суицидников и речи нет.
К тому-же по моему нет смысла поддерживать жизнь в человеке, если он находиться в состоянии "овощ". Человек - это то как он поступает, то как он говорит, то что он делает, а в совокупности все это фактически и есть то что веками называют "душой", наш уникальный образ мыслей и поведения, а бесполезное существование телесной оболочки, без функциональной и мыслительной деятельности, бессмысленно и глупо.

----------


## taggart

> Так эвтаназия, это фактически и есть воля смертельно-больного человека, а про обычных суицидников и речи нет.


 Я понимаю..:) Ты тоже.. Но "мы" не все :р. Поэтому и оговорил этот момент.

----------


## пасанчик

воздержусь,это не простой вопрос

----------


## zup120

я против ! вы что !

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,я уже вначале сказал,что человек может осознать это даже если у него зуб сильно заболит-просто от боли.Убивай таких!

*А меж тем,закон прошел в госдуме.36 голосов "За",20 "Против" (по памяти)...Не знаю,как там дальше,будут ли еще чтения,но сама суть...*

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Только ЗА!!! Я в универе даже конференцию делала на биоэтике.
Зачем мучать человека, если шансов на выжывание нет, но для этого нужно пройти комисию, что болезнь всеръёз не изличимая, и человек не находится в состоянии депры.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> херня. если я завтра умру мне не нужно одобрение властей....да и церкви...ваще ничьи о *отмашки* не нужны . а если бы тот дяденька из клипа металики захотел, тоже бы это сделал.....просто боялся он сама себя убивать...а тут какой та левый чтоб пришел и все сам за него сделал....иш как устроился!!! у мя вон тож дядька есть знакомый, инвалид, калека.....дак взял и уксуса выпил.....смог же.... 
> и почему кто та другой должен одобрить твою смерть, зафиксировать такое право, внести в список какой нить? люди специальные зачем нужны для этого.....? главно деловые такие!!!! из мира уйти все хотят, тока что б чистенькими, да? маладци!!! хорошо придуманно... 
> если самоубийца и слабый, то только в случае, когда другого о смерти просит.


 


> дык а зачем для того, чтобы умереть необходима чья-либо помощь и констотация права умереть? не знаю, как кому, а мне дак это право на хрен не нужно...без него разберусь...


 *Согласна на 100%*

----------


## артур

Несомненно за, но естесственно только по прозьбе умерающего (исключение только тяжелая кома)...
Очень тяжело смотреть на человека, который мучается и с нетерпением ждет своего судного дня...
И я не понимаю, почему правительство не задумывается над этим...
Этим министрам и депутатам посрать на то, что кто-то мучается от тяжелых и смертельных болезнях...им важно только, то чтобы в россия "типа" была гуманной и человечной, хотя в этом и заключается человечность-в понимание и сочувсвие другому человеку...

----------


## IncognitO

Если на время забыть про тех, кто этим смогут воспользоваться...
То я бы не хотел жить овощем, лучше бы сразу ввели что надо и на тот свет. А если считать мол ну ты чёртов эгоист, не думаешь о своих родителях и т.п. Ага, я должен весь остаток жизни в муках валяться овощем чтобы им хорошо жилось и для галочки они ко мне заходил? И кто тогда тут эгоист?

----------


## артур

и я про тоже.....*IncognitO*

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

как видно, многие за эвтаназию. выделить бы еще критерии по которым ее можно приводить, а то мало в каком бреду может быть человек, скажет случайно не подумав, что смерти хочет.

придется очень хоошо за своими словами следить.

----------


## Hitorimono

за. зачем принуждать человека жить, если он уже не может и не хочет, это право выбора каждого. единственное что надо пресечь возможность злоупотреблений, когда под видом эвтаназии будут убирать неугодных (которые уходить совсем не хотят).

----------


## Агата

хм, да в нашей стране такие "злоупотребление" будут пользоваться большим спросом. слишком много смертей повлечет за собой это...

----------


## kasiwagi

с одной стороны, известно, что сам по себе запрет на эвтаназию содержит некоторое противоречие: самоубийство в большинстве стран не считается преступлением, тем не менее помощь в совершении подобного правомерного поступка запрещена (хотя, конечно, рассуждая таким образом, можно декриминализировать и "доведение до самоубийства"), с другой стороны, согласен, что при легализации эвтаназии в современной россии мы получим массу ничем не оправданных смертей (прежде всего одиноких стариков, владеющих недвижимостью), т.е., на мой взгляд, легализованная эвтаназия - признак относительно благополучного общества.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

я за эвтаназию. пусть бы она была легализирована. а дальше человек сам решает идти ему на это или нет.

----------


## bugfly

ещё шопенгауэр писал о том, что если жизнь так хороша и чудесна, то зачем у выхода ставить таких грозных привратников, как смерть и все её ужасы!!! да всё очень просто, мы - рабочее мясо, винтики системы которая нами только погоняет и никак не интересуется нашим мнением, в таком рассмотрении становится понятно, что если все рабы передохнут, то некому будет выполнять всю грязную работу, поэтому государство никогда не разрешит эвтаназию. а вообще это право каждого, это его выбор. в нашей же системе нам даже этого выбора не оставляют, мы как вещь, принадлежащая системе, и система конечно беспокоится о всякого рода непредвиденных сокращениях рабов и не допускает их!!!

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> мы - рабочее мясо, винтики системы которая нами только погоняет и никак не интересуется нашим мнением, в таком рассмотрении становится понятно, что если все рабы передохнут, то некому будет выполнять всю грязную работу, поэтому государство никогда не разрешит эвтаназию.


  На эвтаназию идут смертельно больные люди, инвалиды, которые работать не могут. Рабы из них никакие. Здесь другие причины, эвтаназию считают убийством, а не спасением от мук. Плюс ещё религиозные.

----------


## Black Angel

я за! и пусть каждый человек сам решает, умирать ему долго и мучительно или быстро и безболезненно

----------


## strange_man

я тоже поддерживаю сторонников эвтаназии, ведь, как правило, люди идут на такой шаг не от хорошей жизни

----------


## Нарк

я тоже за эвтаназию...но только чтоб уходить из жизни могли только тяжело больные.... а то если всем разрешат кто жить то будет

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> а то если всем разрешат кто жить то будет


  найдутся и такие кто будет.

----------


## Марлена

ну я за конечно

----------


## Evagant

я чувствую как боль меня сжирает, как вода в трюме подбирается к глотке.... я удавлюсь скоро.... это самый простой способ и без боли.....

----------


## tventin2

с чего ты взял, что без боли?  :Smile:

----------


## riogo

> я чувствую как боль меня сжирает, как вода в трюме подбирается к глотке.... я удавлюсь скоро.... это самый простой способ и без боли.....


 Рубен и когда ты нас этим осчастливишь?

----------


## volnapozitiva

эвтаназия в нашей стране это несбытачная мечта :Frown:

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Я за. Человек должен иметь право на смерть. В особенности если его решение будет результатом размышлений, а не спонтанным эмоциональным всплеск.

----------


## Танюха

Я за эвтоназию. Человек должен сам вибирать жить ему или умереть. И почему все решают за нас, что нельзя умирать, а надо жить, бред какой то

----------


## Ivan Govnov

У меня дед умирал от рака, тяжело умирал и долго-перестал ходить, даже пытался от боли удавится на кровати, нашел там какие то веревки...В итоге он все равно умер, но стоило ли так мучатся?Так что я за эвтоназию!

----------


## Святой отец

У меня ДЦП а ещё недавно голоса стали в башке звучать. Так что я всегда за эвтаназию. Люди имеют право на жизнь. Так же они должны иметь право на смерть. Так что ради Бога разрешите эвтаназию, пожалуйста!

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Каждый человек решает сам жить ему или нет, и каждый человек должен иметь право выбора. Эвтоназия должна быть легализованна и каждый будет себе выбирать судьбу. Насильно заставлять человека жить тоже не есть демократия.


 Легализованная в нашей стране эвтаназия как раз позволит делать выбор не больному, а алчным родственникам или непорядочным врачам. Я - категорически против.

----------


## Святой отец

> Легализованная в нашей стране эвтаназия как раз позволит делать выбор не больному, а алчным родственникам или непорядочным врачам. Я - категорически против.


 
А тысячи людей которые нуждаются в эвтаназии будут страдать. Тебе людей не жалко?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> А тысячи людей которые нуждаются в эвтаназии будут страдать. Тебе людей не жалко?


 Уж прямо и тысячи! Сегодня он хочет умереть и просит о смерти, находясь в состоянии шока, помутнения сознания и т.д., а завтра, когда врач уже ввел какой-нить смертельный препарат, передумал.
А ты вот о врачах подумал? Ты хочешь заставить их совершить убийство, вопреки клятве Гиппократа.

----------


## Святой отец

> Уж прямо и тысячи! Сегодня он хочет умереть и просит о смерти, находясь в состоянии шока, помутнения сознания и т.д., а завтра, когда врач уже ввел какой-нить смертельный препарат, передумал.
> А ты вот о врачах подумал? Ты хочешь заставить их совершить убийство, вопреки клятве Гиппократа.


 

Ну не просто будут умершвлять, а надо комисию врачей которые на основании показаний пациента и его болезни решают, что делать, ну и желание самого пациента. Ну вообще-то это не совсем таки убийство. Пациент сам будет приводить в действие установку, если он это сделать в состоянии.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ну не просто будут умершвлять, а надо комисию врачей которые на основании показаний пациента и его болезни решают, что делать, ну и желание самого пациента. Ну вообще-то это не совсем таки убийство. Пациент сам будет приводить в действие установку, если он это сделать в состоянии.


 Привет, Пациент!))
Так вот, любую комиссию можно подкупить. Многим больным можно внушить, что жить они не хотят. И что же делать, если пациент не в состоянии сделать последнее движение?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Привет, Пациент!))
> Так вот, любую комиссию можно подкупить. Многим больным можно внушить, что жить они не хотят. И что же делать, если пациент не в состоянии сделать последнее движение?


 Я считаю, что именно из-за этих проблем эвтаназию так и не легализуют. Представляю себе кучу ситуаций, когда будут оспаривать,кучу судебных исков и т.п. У судебной системы и так забот хватает. Но впринципе за.

----------


## Каин

> Легализованная в нашей стране эвтаназия как раз позволит делать выбор не больному, а алчным родственникам или непорядочным врачам. Я - категорически против.


 С чего это вы взяли? По моему это чушь.




> Уж прямо и тысячи! Сегодня он хочет умереть и просит о смерти, находясь в состоянии шока, помутнения сознания и т.д., а завтра, когда врач уже ввел какой-нить смертельный препарат, передумал.


 Тут слово тысячи не совсем верно.Я сказалбы слово "все". 
Это решение принемаеться не одним днем,иногда годами.



> А ты вот о врачах подумал? Ты хочешь заставить их совершить убийство, вопреки клятве Гиппократа.


 У вас есть понятие,что такое убийство.Не надо быть настолько категоричной. Вы смотрели когда нибудь фильмы,в которых человек видит,как мучаеться животное,стреляет в него. Ни у кого сомнений не возникает,в том что он совершил зло,то есть убийство.



> Многим больным можно внушить, что жить они не хотят


 Да,многим счастливым можно внушить повеситься.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> С чего это вы взяли? По моему это чушь.


 Сталкивались ли Вы с преступлениями? И если да, то как часто? Я прослужила в милиции 14 лет. У меня серьезное неизлечимое заболевание, в больницах я бывала и бываю часто, знаю массу врачей и пациентов. Как Вы думаете, достаточно ли у меня данных, чтобы делать выводы, которые я изложила? Да Вы и сами можете найти данные, набрав слова "Доктор Смерть" в поисковой строке. И случай с Геворкяном не единичен. Уверены ли Вы, что все пациенты таких "докторов" добровольно уходили из жизни? И это мы говорим о достаточно благополучной Европе с ее контролем со стороны закона и общества.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Да,многим счастливым можно внушить повеситься.


 Тем более.

----------


## Каин

*Kali-Ma*
Какие преступления? Какие данные? Давайте пойдем по простому пути.

Я неизлечимо болен. Лежу на кровати и целый год умоляю всех:родных,докторов, что бы меня усыпили.Какие преступления? Какие данные? А может просто я год нахожусь под гипнозом? Сначала ответьте на это, почему меня не стоит усыплять,а потом пойдем дальше.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> *Kali-Ma*
> Какие преступления? Какие данные? Давайте пойдем по простому пути.
> 
> Я неизлечимо болен. Лежу на кровати и целый год умоляю всех:родных,докторов, что бы меня усыпили.Какие преступления? Какие данные? А может просто я год нахожусь под гипнозом? Сначала ответьте на это, почему меня не стоит усыплять,а потом пойдем дальше.


 Потому что нет достаточных подтверждений, что это именно Ваша воля - раз. Не вижу моральных оснований заставлять врача убивать Вас - два.

----------


## Каин

> Потому что нет достаточных подтверждений, что это именно Ваша воля - раз. .


 Я год кричу, о том,что мне больно. А мне говорят, что это не ваша воля,на самом деле вы счастливы.До чего же люди бывают эгоистичны. Они не могут понять,что страдания другого могут быть сильнее своих.




> Не вижу моральных оснований заставлять врача убивать Вас - два.


 У вас на глазах, замучили кота, выкололи глаза,пробили уши,оторвали лапы,немножго пояльной лампой обработали и ушли. Остались только вы и еще живой кот. Но вы человек моральный,вы можете до бесконечности лицезреть его нескончаемые муки. Дай бог,все же найдется антиморальный человек,который прекратит эти мучения ни в чем неповинного животного.
Нет мне такой морали не надо. Мораль,которую вычесляют разумом,вместо того,что бы чувствовать ее сердцем.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Я год кричу, о том,что мне больно. А мне говорят, что это не ваша воля,на самом деле вы счастливы.До чего же люди бывают эгоистичны. Они не могут понять,что страдания другого могут быть сильнее своих.


 Вы передергиваете. Никто не говорит, что Вы счастливы. Люди стараются облегчить Ваши мучения. Но допустим, завтра придумали средство от Вашей болезни, а Вас уже убили. Что будет думать врач? Ему Вы почему-то отказываете в муках совести. И что ему делать со своим выбором, если это против его моральных принципов - убивать, а в его должностной инструкции будет прямо такое прописано? 
Я - противник суицида. Но если человеку плохо и он еще в силах - пусть всё делает САМ, не надо сваливать на других, тем более - узаканивать это.




> У вас на глазах, замучили кота, выкололи глаза,пробили уши,оторвали лапы,немножго пояльной лампой обработали и ушли. Остались только вы и еще живой кот. Но вы человек моральный,вы можете до бесконечности лицезреть его нескончаемые муки. Дай бог,все же найдется антиморальный человек,который прекратит эти мучения ни в чем неповинного животного.
> Нет мне такой морали не надо. Мораль,которую вычесляют разумом,вместо того,что бы чувствовать ее сердцем


 И опять Вы передергиваете. Мы не сравниваем сейчас муки людей и зверей. Как Вы знаете, по общепринятой теории у животного нет души, интеллекта в нашем понимании. Боль - есть. Прекратить ее - гуманно. Человек - дело другое, тут не одни рефлексы и инстинкты. 
Сначала я бы разобралась с мучителем животного, и не гуманно, боюсь.

К счастью, нормы морали не узаконены, они общеприняты либо нет. Мораль не вычисляется разумом и не определяется сердцем. Вы можете что-то разделять либо нет, но это так и останется Вашим мнением. Равно как и мое - только моим)

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE=Kali-Ma;82658]


> Вы передергиваете. Никто не говорит, что Вы счастливы. Люди стараются облегчить Ваши мучения. Но допустим, завтра придумали средство от Вашей болезни, а Вас уже убили. Что будет думать врач? Ему Вы почему-то отказываете в муках совести. И что ему делать со своим выбором, если это против его моральных принципов - убивать, а в его должностной инструкции будет прямо такое прописано?


 Для вас совесть врача вожнее страдания больного. Может быть подумаем о совести прокурора,который может случайно осудить невиновного и упразднить эту должность. А может быть понадеямся на ,то что завтра наступит Суд Божий.Тогда отменим к чертям все суды и не будем брать грех на душу. Не судите,да несудимы будете..




> Я - противник суицида. Но если человеку плохо и он еще в силах - пусть всё делает САМ, не надо сваливать на других, тем более - узаканивать это.


 Это вы сейчас свалили на него,то что ему не сделать без вашей помощи.
Ведь по сути он просит у вас помощи,в которой вы ему отказываете.Мучайся,мучайся,зато моя совесть чиста.  





> И опять Вы передергиваете. Мы не сравниваем сейчас муки людей и зверей. Как Вы знаете, по общепринятой теории у животного нет души, интеллекта в нашем понимании. Боль - есть. Прекратить ее - гуманно. Человек - дело другое, тут не одни рефлексы и инстинкты.


 Это,наверное,православная теория. Но не человеческая.
Человек это тоже животное. Это прежде всего чувства. И каким бы я мудрецом не был,я буду испытывать точно такую же боль, как и сумашедший.
Кстати, в фильмах показывают и ситуации,при которых и человек просит,что бы его застрелили. И если его стреляют,то этот поступок выглядит честным и благородным.






> К счастью, нормы морали не узаконены, они общеприняты либо нет. Мораль не вычисляется разумом и не определяется сердцем. Вы можете что-то разделять либо нет, но это так и останется Вашим мнением. Равно как и мое - только моим).


 Мы считаем,что мучить человека антиморально и вводим уголовное преступление об издевательстве над человеком.Мы считаем,что материть человека антиморально и вводим административное нарушение об оскарблении.
Пора бы уже подумать о том,что вы издеваетесь над теми больными,которые хотят умереть. Все обреченные вопиют об этом.Почитайте здешний опрос.А вы, у которых все замечательно,думаете, как это можно желать смерти?  
Мое мнения.Помогать человеку,который просит о помощи. 
Ваше мнение.Не думать о больном,а прежде всего о себе.
- Доктор,умаляю,у меня нет сил,моя боль невыносима. Как мне еще кричать,что бы вы меня услышали.
- Ммм...Знаете,может завтра изобретут таблетку,которую вы проглотите,встанете и побежите впрепрыжку,напевая "Как прекрасен этот мир,посмотри! Как прекраааасен этот мир". И подумает про себя: "и потом,как же моя совесть?" Давайте подождем.
Выйдет,захлопнет дверь и пойдет напевая "Как прекрааасен этот мир!".

----------


## Kali-Ma

[QUOTE=каин;82662]


> Это вы сейчас свалили на него,то что ему не сделать без вашей помощи.
> Ведь по сути он просит у вас помощи,в которой вы ему отказываете.Мучайся,мучайся,зато моя совесть чиста.


 Вы намеренно перевираете мои слова или невнимательно читаете? Я же сказала: если МОЖЕТ - пусть делает САМ.
Это,наверное,православная теория. Но не человеческая.
Человек это тоже животное. Это прежде всего чувства. И каким бы я мудрецом не был,я буду испытывать точно такую же боль, как и сумашедший.
Кстати, в фильмах показывают и ситуации,при которых и человек просит,что бы его застрелили. И если его стреляют,то этот поступок выглядит честным и благородным.




> Мы считаем,что мучить человека антиморально и вводим уголовное преступление об издевательстве над человеком.Мы считаем,что материть человека антиморально и вводим административное нарушение об оскарблении.
> Пора бы уже подумать о том,что вы издеваетесь над теми больными,которые хотят умереть. Все обреченные вопиют об этом.Почитайте здешний опрос.А вы, у которых все замечательно,думаете, как это можно желать смерти?


 Те, кому плохо, получают облегчение, в том числе с помощью наркотиков. Те, кому реально плохо, так, чтобы просить об эвтаназии, не пишут на этом форуме. И что-то я не слышала Вашего мнения о Геворкяне. Вы бы хотели быть пациентом его клиники? К кому теперь апеллировать родным тех, кого он отправил на тот свет, руководствуясь, между прочим, принципами собственной МОРАЛИ?




> Мое мнения.Помогать человеку,который просит о помощи. 
> Ваше мнение.Не думать о больном,а прежде всего о себе.
> - Доктор,умаляю,у меня нет сил,моя боль невыносима. Как мне еще кричать,что бы вы меня услышали.
> - Ммм...Знаете,может завтра изобретут таблетку,которую вы проглотите,встанете и побежите впрепрыжку,напевая "Как прекрасен этот мир,посмотри! Как прекраааасен этот мир". И подумает про себя: "и потом,как же моя совесть?" Давайте подождем.
> Выйдет,захлопнет дверь и пойдет напевая "Как прекрааасен этот мир!"


 Мое мнение - это выслушивать обе стороны. Мое мнение: нельзя узаканивать убийство.

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE=Kali-Ma;82669]




> Вы намеренно перевираете мои слова или невнимательно читаете? Я же сказала: если МОЖЕТ - пусть делает САМ.


 А я вам говорю,что зачастую он не может сделать это сам.




> Те, кому плохо, получают облегчение, в том числе с помощью наркотиков.


 Как вам понравится прерогатива быть все время под "кайфом"?





> Те, кому реально плохо, так, чтобы просить об эвтаназии, не пишут на этом форуме.


 Указавши на здешний опрос,я показал как считают люди,знавшие страдание не понаслышке.




> И что-то я не слышала Вашего мнения о Геворкяне. Вы бы хотели быть пациентом его клиники? К кому теперь апеллировать родным тех, кого он отправил на тот свет, руководствуясь, между прочим, принципами собственной МОРАЛИ?


 Конкретный случай. Что вы имеете ввиду. Ошибку - человек был здоров,и под гипнозом. Кокретный пример,пожалуйста.Я не хочу перечитывать кучу хлама в инете.





> Мое мнение: нельзя узаканивать убийство.


 Если человек просит об этом,то это не убийство, это помощь.

----------


## Morpheus

Наверно в сложных случаях допустимо.

----------


## Kali-Ma

[QUOTE=каин;82674]


> Как вам понравится прерогатива быть все время под "кайфом"?


 Если тебе реально плохо, тебе уже всё равно, под кайфом ты или нет.



> Указавши на здешний опрос,я показал как считают люди,знавшие страдание не понаслышке.


 Я тоже знаю о них из первоисточника, но мое мнение противоположно мнению большинства.





> Конкретный случай. Что вы имеете ввиду. Ошибку - человек был здоров,и под гипнозом. Кокретный пример,пожалуйста.Я не хочу перечитывать кучу хлама в инете.


 Хорошо, вечером не поленюсь - поищу, сейчас на работе.




> Если человек просит об этом,то это не убийство, это помощь.


 По российскому законодательству просьба об убийстве не освобождает от ответственности. А с моральной точки мы уже обсуждали: нет доказательств, что это именно ВАША воля.

----------


## Каин

> нет доказательств,что это именно ВАША воля.


 А,чья же это,черт побери, воля?! 
 Человек, кричит, сгорая в огне:"Помогите!". Его Воля кричит? Нам нужны для этого доказательства?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> А,чья же это,черт побери, воля?! 
>  Человек, кричит, сгорая в огне:"Помогите!". Его Воля кричит? Нам нужны для этого доказательства?


 Речь даже не об обычном гипнозе. В России установился патерналистский подход к лечению (да и ко всей системе отношений), обычно больной смотрит на врача как на бога и ловит каждое его слово. Человек, которому больно именно СЕЙЧАС и который получает наркотики, хочет верить своему врачу и очень внушаем. Вот этим и воспользуются нечистые на руку люди.

----------


## Каин

*Kali-Ma* 
Во всем всегда будут изъяны.Тут надо из двух зол выбирать меньшее.
 99 умрут по своей воле,а один не по своей или 100 будут жить не по своей воле. Для меня второе - куда большее зло. 
Ведь из ста заключееных один всегда невиновен.Но мы же не закрываем суды.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Понимаете, Каин, с моей точки зрения, разреши эвтаназию - недалеко до евгеники. По-моему, это страшно, когда кто-то решает, когда и как Вам умереть. Или не родиться. 
Смотрите, если можно убивать при эвтаназии, давайте принудительно стерилизовать психически больных и физически неполноценных. Или силой делать аборт, если на исследовании будет установлено, что у ребенка врожденная патология. Слишком много оценочных понятий (это всегда плохо), слишком много допущений, слишком много субъективизма.

----------


## Каин

Не кто-то,а сам самоубийца.
Психически и физические больные не умаляют о смерти.
Вот именно,слишком много вашего субъектевизма,но не больного.А именно его чувства и надо брать в расчет, а не ваши. Он чувствует,что ему лучше умереть, а вы что не лучше. Его чувства лучше это знают,чем ваши. Тут мы не расматриваем пользу в этом или том объективно. В этой ситуации,вы не знаете больше,чем больной.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Не кто-то,а сам самоубийца.
> Психически и физические больные не умаляют о смерти.
> Вот именно,слишком много вашего субъектевизма,но не больного.А именно его чувства и надо брать в расчет, а не ваши. Он чувствует,что ему лучше умереть, а вы что не лучше. Его чувства лучше это знают,чем ваши. Тут мы не расматриваем пользу в этом или том объективно. В этой ситуации,вы не знаете больше,чем больной.


 Наверно, я не так выразилась: субъективизма в оценках при принятии решений. Не может больной решать, что ему пора умереть! А если у него психоз или иное временное состояние нестабильности психики? Временное, подчеркиваю! Но ведь оно пройдет! А больного уже нет...

----------


## Каин

Я вроде, бы раньше говорил о таком сроке,как год.
А,вообще,когда больного не будет,как-то глупо будет считать - пройдет или не пройдет. И опять,таки этот один больной не должен останавливать остальных девяносто девять.Да,в добавок еще и то,что мы этому больному, все равно, оставляем неимоверную боль.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Я вроде, бы раньше говорил о таком сроке,как год.
> А,вообще,когда больного не будет,как-то глупо будет считать - пройдет или не пройдет. И опять,таки этот один больной не должен останавливать остальных девяносто девять.Да,в добавок еще и то,что мы этому больному, все равно, оставляем неимоверную боль.


 Обещанный Доктор Смерть - Джек Кеворкян. Занимаясь врачебной практикой, выступил в защиту эвтаназии в тех случаях, когда больному уже нет возможности оказать медицинскую помощь, и страдания которого не стоят того, чтобы продолжать жить. В 1989 разработал и построил т.н. «машину самоубийства» (мерситрон — англ. Mercitron, от mercy — милосердие), подающую смертельную дозу анальгетиков и токсичных препаратов в кровь больного, для пациентов, не способных покончить с собой иными способами. 4 июня 1990 используя мерситрон, с собой покончил первый пациент, страдавший болезнью Альцгеймера. В общей сложности в 1990–1998 гг. мерситроном воспользовалось более 130 человек.
Идеи Кеворкяна были решительно осуждены врачебным сообществом и властями США. В 1991 Кеворкяна лишили лицензии на занятия медицинской практикой. Впоследствии он четырежды представал перед судом, однако был оправдан из-за недостаточности свидетельских показаний. В марте 1999 Джек Кеворкян был обвинён в прямом убийстве второй степени, после того как осуществил эвтаназию 52-летнего Томаса Юка из округа Оуклэнд, страдавшего болезнью Лу Герига. В качестве неопровержимого доказательства стороны обвинения была представлена видеозапись совершения самого акта эвтаназии, которая, по воле самого Джека, находилась в свободном доступе. Решением суда Кеворкян был приговорён к заключению сроком от 10 до 25 лет в исправительном учреждении штата Мичиган. 1 июня 2007 года за хорошее поведение решением Комиссии штата по условно-досрочному освобождению 79-летний Джек Кеворкян был выпущен на свободу на два года раньше срока с запретом:
 1. помогать кому-либо умереть путём эвтаназии;
 2. осуществлять уход за лицами старше 62 лет;
 3. близко общаться с лицами, имеющими врождённые физические отклонения.
 При этом все акты эвтаназии он совершал за деньги. 
А теперь представьте, что Вы - старенький дедушка, еще не дурак, но с каким-нибудь раком желудка и миллионным счетом в банке. Страдания Вы испытываете, но они купируются наркотиками. И у Вас есть бедные родственники... Вопрос: сколько Вы проживете в больнице у Джека Кеворкяна?

----------


## Святой отец

Я почему вам так дорога жизнь человека я понять немогу. На планете Земля свыше 6 миллиард человек, цифра меня лично пугает. И подумаешь что к примеру за год не станет в живых ну 10000 человек. Это же незначительная цифра. Люди которые неизлечимо больны всё равно мучаются и хорошего обществу и планете всё равно ничего не приносят, только срут да гадят и мучаются. Вы говорили, что вот мол чел болен а завтра появится лекарство или методика лечения которая этого человека вылечит. Я с этим категорически не согласен. Пока эта методика появится у нас в стране пройдёт ещё немало времени, вы успеете два раза умереть. А смежет ли больной человек у которго денег то и нету оплатить эти лекарства, или лечениея, скорей всего не сможет. А учитывая отношения наших врачей к больному, там они не вылячат, они ещё больше искалечат. Просто на собственном опыте убедился, что нихера врачи толком не лечат. 

Я  неплохо посмеялся над тем что вы там песали. Что типа может желание умереть это не воля больного. Ну а чея же? Это вы загнули про волю.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Я  неплохо посмеялся над тем что вы там песали. Что типа может желание умереть это не воля больного. Ну а чея же? Это вы загнули про волю.


 Я всё объяснила, что-то неясно?

----------


## Каин

> Обещанный Доктор Смерть - Джек Кеворкян.
> А теперь представьте, что Вы - старенький дедушка, еще не дурак, но с каким-нибудь раком желудка и миллионным счетом в банке. Страдания Вы испытываете, но они купируются наркотиками. И у Вас есть бедные родственники... Вопрос: сколько Вы проживете в больнице у Джека Кеворкяна?


 Его осудили за нарушения закона об эвтаназии, а в не в том,что он кого то убил вопреки желания. А мы говорим именно о втором.



> А теперь представьте, что Вы - старенький дедушка, еще не дурак, но с каким-нибудь раком желудка и миллионным счетом в банке. Страдания Вы испытываете, но они купируются наркотиками. И у Вас есть бедные родственники... Вопрос: сколько Вы проживете в больнице у Джека Кеворкяна?


 Знаете,по моему, можно отличить человека,который год кричит и просит смерти от человека,который говорит - хочу жить.

 Предлогаю завершить наш спор дружеской ничьей.Если не согласны,то я к вашим услугам.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Предлогаю завершить наш спор дружеской ничьей..


 Только за! Как я уже говорила, вряд ли мы сможем друг друга в чем-то убедить), Полагала бы смыслом этой темы дать другим возможность увидеть несколько точек зрения, и уже из них выбирать что-то свое.

----------


## under water

Говорить про эвтаназию очень сложно. Нельзя сказать точное количество плюсов и минусов... Но я все равно за. Я будущий врач и рассматриваю это только с точки зрения медицыны... Для многих пациэнтов это может стать избавлением от физических страданий. Больные раком на терминальной стадии почти не имеют шансов, а наркотики не убирают полностью боль, а лишь ослабевают...Но принимая решение, пациэнт должен находится в здравом рассудке... И врач должен иметь право отказаться от совершения своими руками акта эвтаназии, если пациэнт не в состоянии сделать это самостоятельно...

----------


## Positive Shot

В России, где свобода - это свобода выбора лучшего рабства. Никогда не легализуют эфтаназию. Это тоже самое, что сделать службу в армии по желанию  :Big Grin: 
Государство даже из смертельно больного будет выжимать последние деньги и государству абсолютно наср*ть, как этому человеку плохо  :Big Grin:

----------


## Selbstmord

*Positive Shot*, согласен, и это печально. Отстойная рашка...

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Если вы живёте в РФ, то вы должны понимать, что даже если эвтаназия и будет легализована в этой стране, то это будет иметь отнюдь не благородный вид. Между прочим, можно предположить, и очень даже обоснованно, что многие люди захотят умертвить своих родственников во благо корыстных целей. Или ухудшить их состояние и умертвить и опять таки во благо этих целей. Вы, конечно, можете сказать, что это несуразица, но тогда вы можете заглянуть в интернет и найти например это - http://strana.klops.ru/news/Kriminal...a-pensiju.html . Если соизволите конечно, то вы можете найти ещё уйму похожих происшествий и убедится, что случаи эти не единичны. Когда принимаешь во внимание различные медицинские скандалы и коррупцию в среде врачей, то становится жутковата(мне лично) при мысли о легализации эвтаназии. 
Однако...я не отказываюсь от своих слов "Я за. Человек должен иметь право на смерть." просто боюсь, что некоторые(а может и многие) воспользуются этим легализованным правом против своей воли.

----------


## EJSanYo

Пускай даже умертвить, пускай даже кто-то умрёт из тех, кто вроде как этого и не планировал. Но...разве это так плохо? Ресурсов на всех не хватает, все закоулки планеты, где можно вести нормальное существование, перенаселены, нищета, безработица... И неужели это было бы настолько плохо, если человечество само себя несколько ограничит в численности, чтобы, да, те, кто останется в живых, жили чуть лучше и комфортнее? И кроме того, что плохого в том, если будут выживать...наиболее приспособленные?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Пускай даже умертвить, пускай даже кто-то умрёт из тех, кто вроде как этого и не планировал. Но...разве это так плохо? Ресурсов на всех не хватает, все закоулки планеты, где можно вести нормальное существование, перенаселены, нищета, безработица... И неужели это было бы настолько плохо, если человечество само себя несколько ограничит в численности, чтобы, да, те, кто останется в живых, жили чуть лучше и комфортнее? И кроме того, что плохого в том, если будут выживать...наиболее приспособленные?


 Не хотите стать менее приспособленным?

----------


## EJSanYo

*Kali-Ma* на самом деле предпочёл бы. Тогда бы для меня всё было бы намного проще и легче.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> *Kali-Ma* на самом деле предпочёл бы. Тогда бы для меня всё было бы намного проще и легче.


 Так не вешайте грех на других, не вводите более слабых во искушение. Сделайте всё сам. Хотя я - ярый противник суицида. Но еще хуже, когда человек хочет решить свои проблемы методом эвтаназии, перекладывая решение своих проблем на других.

----------


## EJSanYo

*Kali-Ma*, выбора нет, сделаю сам...когда буду готов.
Когда человек хочет вылечиться, избежать смерти, он почему-то перекладывает эти свои проблемы на других. Вон, целая отрасль создана человечеством на это дело. А когда хочет уйди - всё, мол, выкручивайся сам, не будет тебе помощи ни от кого. Скорее даже наоборот, помешают... Несправедливо!

----------


## Kali-Ma

> *Kali-Ma*, выбора нет, сделаю сам...когда буду готов.
> Когда человек хочет вылечиться, избежать смерти, он почему-то перекладывает эти свои проблемы на других. Вон, целая отрасль создана человечеством на это дело. А когда хочет уйди - всё, мол, выкручивайся сам, не будет тебе помощи ни от кого. Скорее даже наоборот, помешают... Несправедливо!


 Так у того, кто хочет жить, нет возможности спастись, даже если он ОЧЕНЬ хочет жить, если он не обладает специальными познаниями, инструментами, лекарствами и т.д.
А вот тот, кто хочет умереть... К сожалению, он всё может сделать сам, и у него есть выбор - делать или не делать. По-моему, достаточно справедливо.

----------


## EJSanYo

*Kali-Ma* почитайте что пишут в Сети, в т.ч. на данном форуме, и вы поймёте, что уйти - это тоже бывает не так-то просто, даже с технической точки зрения. Тем более уйти достойно...

----------


## Kali-Ma

> *Kali-Ma* почитайте что пишут в Сети, в т.ч. на данном форуме, и вы поймёте, что уйти - это тоже бывает не так-то просто, даже с технической точки зрения. Тем более уйти достойно...


 Да уж как бэ начиталась я и на этом форуме, и на других, ныне закрытых именно из-за реальности (и вредоносности) рецептов, на них даваемых.
Человеку решительному уйти из жизни можно при наличии реального, а не выдуманного желания. Не скажу, что легко, но реально. Если бы меня вдруг посетило (не к ночи будь помянуто) такое желание, то - уверена! - учитывая свою решительность, активность и деятельность по жизни (оксюморон какой!), я бы это сделала, ни у кого не прося совета, или одобрения, или компании.
Если кто-то до сих пор не совершил самоубийства, значит, не хочет, и ему этого не нужно.
С моей точки зрения об эвтаназии могут заговаривать парализованные больные.

----------


## EJSanYo

*Kali-Ma*, на то она и ваша, личная точка зрения...

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Я за, еще бы предоставляли её суицидникам вообще бы шикарно было

----------


## Jamie Ross

Только за.У человека есть право на жизнь,должно быть право и на смерть по его желанию, конечно же.Жаль легализация эвтаназии России  не светит, потому что такое может быть только в развитых и не религиозных странах.

----------


## Melancholy Green

я однозначно "за".

Существует право, по которому мы можем отнять у человека жизнь, но нет права, по которому мы могли бы отнять у него смерть.(с) Фридрих Ницше

----------


## Melancholy Green

я однозначно "за".

Существует право, по которому мы можем отнять у человека жизнь, но нет права, по которому мы могли бы отнять у него смерть.(с) Фридрих Ницше

----------


## Lexington

В принципе эвтаназия это хорошо, думаю если бы эвтаназия была бы легализирована в странах бывшего СНГ, то я бы уже с вами бы тут не общался бы.

----------


## Silent Claw

Было бы вполне разумно и гуманно полностью ее легализировать, предоставив свободный выбор любому желающему самовыпилиться из этой нелепой телесной оболочки. И весьма глупо её не легализировать, суицидники всегда найдутся, и им абсолютно нет дела до закона, некоторым и нет дела до остальных и их мнения, - они мертвые, им все равно (с). 

И еще одно - что лучше? - Человек, прыгающий с высоты, разбивающийся в хлам и в некоторых случаях умирающий мучительной смертью у всех на виду, в том числе и детей(психика которых как бы не устойчива), или же в тихом, спокойном месте, введение инЪекции(можно вводить самостоятельно, либо попросить врача), совершенно безболезненно, от тела также быстро избавляются любым путем по желанию "клиента".

----------


## Silesta

Я ЗА эвтаназию. У человека должен быть выбор. Но её стоило бы делать не всем. Нувначале бы люди проходили какие-нибудь тесты и всё такое, а потом уже, что решат врачи или кто её будет вам делать

----------


## Melancholy Green

хотя я тут подумала, всё-таки именно подготовка и самостоятельные какие-то действия могут быть серьёзным барьером к тому,чтобы лишить себя жизни,согласны? в этом случае страх более реален и это может как-то затянуть момент Х, а значит и дать шанс переосмыслить положения вещей..

----------


## Melancholy Green

к той же теме и вопрос о надёжности.эвтаназия даёт абсолютный результат,в то время как при "самодеятельности" исход не очевиден, что в свою очередь также может повлиять на человека, приподнести ему судьбоносный 2ой шанс,так сказать..

----------

